# lets see your black diamond sand tanks (BDBS)



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

Lets start a post of BDBS substrate tanks. 

so if you got it post a few pics of your tank and your over all thoughts of this stuff.
like use if use plant growth etc. I think it will help out a lot ...

let the fun began...


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Here you go


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

Nlewis said:


> Here you go


What type of Blyxa is that?


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

mgeorges said:


> What type of Blyxa is that?


Japonica


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Cheap, looks great, inert, easy to plant in.......did I mention cheap???:grin2:


----------



## hotashes (Aug 25, 2016)

Us uk peeps need a link for some BDBS, preferably low shipping costs 


Ashley..
Aqua oak tanks 4'x2'x2' & 5'x2'x2' both freshwater set up on apex Neptune systems. 
Mortgage & Protection Adviser Full Time, Peace 🏼️


----------



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

40b, in need of some trimming and rearranging. The sword has gotten too big. Easy tank with 9 cherry barbs, a dozen (and growing) guppies, 6 pygmy cories, a few mystery snails.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

Nlewis said:


> Here you go





Greggz said:


> Cheap, looks great, inert, easy to plant in.......did I mention cheap???:grin2:


love it! thanks more I see BDBS the more i like it. I love the fact it budget friendly  

ok so some questions tho.
will carpeting plants grow in it? I will have co2 (i hope) and dose that all in one fert. stuff, think its called thrive or something. 
guessing I will need root tabs as well? if so what does everyone suggest? and how often?

would a 40# bag work for a 40br? 
is it magnetic? 

keep the pics coming people really enjoying see tank with BDBS 
cheers


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Mine wasn’t magnetic and this is one bag in a 40 breeder. 2-2.5 inches out of one bag easily.


----------



## SarahSedaii (Feb 7, 2018)

My tanks need some serious TLC! The first tank is my Australian Desert Goby tank. I had to cut back those swords a lot! Trying to think what would be a good ground plant knowing those swords will grow back huge!
The second tank is my puffer/lotus tank.

https://i.imgur.com/XBnjqf4.jpg

https://imgur.com/NeUjLMj


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

@SarahSedaii @varanidguy thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cody LetsBoogie Dalton (Jan 19, 2017)

At first I wasn't too sure about BDBS but once my tank got growing I really started liking it!! My s. repens seems to grow pretty well in it too.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

looking for photos and more info on growing carpets with BDBS...


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

My 75g is BDBS, see the link in my signature.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

underH20garden said:


> looking for photos and more info on growing carpets with BDBS...




Biggest thing with Black Diamond and carpets/root feeders is being generous with root tabs.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

varanidguy said:


> Biggest thing with Black Diamond and carpets/root feeders is being generous with root tabs.


how often and how many do you add at a time?


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

underH20garden said:


> how often and how many do you add at a time?




I’m using a combination of Osmocote and Flourish tabs. The Osmocote is spread out because it has high levels of NPK. The Flourish tabs I spread out about 6-8 inches apart. I place tabs only where there’s plants.

The exception is my bigger Amazon sword. It has two Flourish tabs and one Osmocote under it because it eats a lot, and even then I think it might have a nitrogen or iron deficiency.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

varanidguy said:


> I’m using a combination of Osmocote and Flourish tabs. The Osmocote is spread out because it has high levels of NPK. The Flourish tabs I spread out about 6-8 inches apart. I place tabs only where there’s plants.
> 
> The exception is my bigger Amazon sword. It has two Flourish tabs and one Osmocote under it because it eats a lot, and even then I think it might have a nitrogen or iron deficiency.


so how often do you add them? 
I ask as I am just trying to get a cost comparison with BDBS and root tabs vs ADA aqua soil. even with the tabs I am guessing the BDBS is still a lot cheaper? but maybe not if you need to add the tabs weekly/biweekly.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

underH20garden said:


> so how often do you add them?
> I ask as I am just trying to get a cost comparison with BDBS and root tabs vs ADA aqua soil. even with the tabs I am guessing the BDBS is still a lot cheaper? but maybe not if you need to add the tabs weekly/biweekly.




Tabs need to be replaced only every few months. Sorry I forgot to mention that bit.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

all so I plan on dosing easy green all in one fert. from aquarium CO-OP but still feel I should have something in the substrate am I understanding this correct?


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

underH20garden said:


> all so I plan on dosing easy green all in one fert. from aquarium CO-OP but still feel I should have something in the substrate am I understanding this correct?


That depends on who you ask. I don't use any root tabs in my BDBS.

One reason is I like control of the available nutrients, and with too many tabs you can't control rate at which ferts leach. 

I know Burr740 uses them from time to time, but he puts a grain or two under a few select plants. Loading up the substrate with loads of root tabs could have untended consequences that would be hard to fix.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

@Greggz that makes perfect since. just trying to get off the "right" foot here so my tank has the best chance of success!  
I know these types of question can be a bit subjective. 

so In your humble option you say carpets and other plants will do fine in BDBS with Co2 and regular dosing of ferts such as easy green. not 100% sure on the carpet I wish to grow yet but thinking Monti Carlo, dwarf baby tears or dwarf grass. looking to get a nice think dense carpet. open to suggestion there too.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

underH20garden said:


> @Greggz that makes perfect since. just trying to get off the "right" foot here so my tank has the best chance of success!
> 
> I know these types of question can be a bit subjective.
> 
> ...




I would suggest to start slow on root tabs and go from there. Maybe only adding a small amount at first and if your plants grow well, voila. If not then maybe add a little more until your plants grow well.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

^ sounds good I found the product called osmocate ppl seam to be making there own root tabs with that with success.
so that is a cheaper way to do that the prepackaged stuff and a great way to add nutrients to inherent sand. 

so I think I talked my self in to BDBS for my tank! thanks everyone for the info. i'll start a tank build thread so if your searching BDBS you can see how it worked out for me.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

underH20garden said:


> ^ sounds good I found the product called osmocate ppl seam to be making there own root tabs with that with success.
> 
> so that is a cheaper way to do that the prepackaged stuff and a great way to add nutrients to inherent sand.
> 
> ...




Just keep in mind that Osmocote is rich in NPK, so try to keep it out of the water column and you should be good.


----------



## aclaar877 (Feb 19, 2014)

Here is my 155 bowfront:


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

varanidguy said:


> Just keep in mind that Osmocote is rich in NPK, so try to keep it out of the water column and you should be good.


ah that is why ppl use the 00 pill capsules? starting to make more sense now. I was thinking that i could sprinkle the osmocte plus in to the sand bed during set up. thinking of doing the DSM for the carpet and moss. 
would that work?
then once filled and running use the gel capsules in the sand bed every once in a while? maybe I am over thinking this? just want my plants to have the food they need to be great! 

oh on a side note what size of grain of BDBS should use?


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

underH20garden said:


> ah that is why ppl use the 00 pill capsules? starting to make more sense now. I was thinking that i could sprinkle the osmocte plus in to the sand bed during set up. thinking of doing the DSM for the carpet and moss.
> would that work?
> then once filled and running use the gel capsules in the sand bed every once in a while? maybe I am over thinking this? just want my plants to have the food they need to be great!
> 
> oh on a side note what size of grain of BDBS should use?




That would work if you can make sure the Osmocote stays buried during setup.

Use the medium grit.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nlewis said:


> Japonica


How do you get Blyxa to grow that tall? Is it just side shoots on top of side shoots?


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

sevendust111 said:


> How do you get Blyxa to grow that tall? Is it just side shoots on top of side shoots?


Exactly, blyxa grew really well for me in that tank. After a month or so I’d pull them and trim out all the shoots and end up with 30+ stems.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

underH20garden said:


> @Greggz that makes perfect since. just trying to get off the "right" foot here so my tank has the best chance of success!
> I know these types of question can be a bit subjective.
> 
> so In your humble option you say carpets and other plants will do fine in BDBS with Co2 and regular dosing of ferts such as easy green. not 100% sure on the carpet I wish to grow yet but thinking Monti Carlo, dwarf baby tears or dwarf grass. looking to get a nice think dense carpet. open to suggestion there too.


Take a look at the @Nlewis tank on the first page. I think that is a pretty nice carpet. I don't know if he used any root tabs, but maybe he can chime in?

And I have never used an all in one fert like Easy Green.

I prefer dry ferts, as I can control the ratio of N/P/K and micros (and they are cheap!). Might not be important to you now, but probably will be as you are on your journey.

Depending on tap water parameters, might need Ca/Mg as well. 

Good luck and look forward to seeing you start a journal.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Greggz said:


> Take a look at the @Nlewis tank on the first page. I think that is a pretty nice carpet. I don't know if he used any root tabs, but maybe he can chime in?
> 
> And I have never used an all in one fert like Easy Green.
> 
> ...


There was a light sprinkle of Osmocote when the tank was started. I never used more after that.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Nlewis said:


> There was a light sprinkle of Osmocote when the tank was started. I never used more after that.


Nlewis I can feel it.......all this talk is drawing your back to the dark side!!:wink2:


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Greggz said:


> Nlewis I can feel it.......all this talk is drawing your back to the dark side!!:wink2:


Oh there’s something on the horizon.


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

This tank is no longer set up but it was dirt capped with bdbs. Just ignore the filter stuff and hazy water lol :crying::laugh2:


----------

